# CVPS buys UGVPS



## MannDude (Jan 26, 2014)

Only difference is it is "official" now... Read this () to learn about the shady details leading up to this 'acquisition'.



> PRESS RELEASE For Immediate Release
> 
> New Wave NetConnect LLC is pleased to announce they have acquired UGVPS and its assets.
> 
> ...


Src: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/20691/the-tin-foiled-hatters-were-right-ugvps-aka-cvps-aka-cc

I'm an UGVPS customer and haven't gotten the email yet


----------



## texteditor (Jan 26, 2014)

From Crystal?


----------



## MannDude (Jan 26, 2014)

texteditor said:


> From Crystal?


No idea.

BTW, UGVPS.com , their original domain, still points to vpsBoard for some reason.


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Jan 26, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Only difference is it is "official" now... Read this () to learn about the shady details leading up to this 'acquisition'.
> 
> Src: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/20691/the-tin-foiled-hatters-were-right-ugvps-aka-cvps-aka-cc
> 
> I'm an UGVPS customer and haven't gotten the email yet


To me it seems like you have a VPS with every provider hahah. 

- Daniel


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 26, 2014)

> CVPS buys UGVPS


   :lol:



> BTW, UGVPS.com , their original domain, still points to vpsBoard for some reason.


My LET signature advertises UGVPS.com


----------



## iSky (Jan 26, 2014)

anyone here wanna buy GVH ? So it will be more great and better than now


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 26, 2014)

iSky said:


> anyone here wanna buy GVH ? So it will be more great and better than now


You are in the wrong thread.


----------



## drmike (Jan 26, 2014)

Here's the press release spot edited. While waiting for my tea to be made.  Revision #1.   A 15 minute time waster 

###########################################

PRESS RELEASE For Immediate Release

New Wave NetConnect LLC is pleased to announce they have acquiredsition of  UGVPS and its assets.

January 26, 2014 - New Wave NetConnect, LLC, an established web hosting innovator and operator of market leader ChicagoVPS, has recently acquired UGVPS. The acquisition will result in dramatic improvements to the customer experience at UGVPS.

New Wave NetConnect, under the management of its CEO, Chris Fabozzi, has acquired the core assets [of] UGVPS. The acquisition means clients will to anticipate receive better VPS hosting services that are more satisfying than what  UGVPS was capable of offering. UGVPS customers will now enjoy 24-hour true customer support services and improved [hosting] performance.

New Wave NetConnect wants to offer clients of UGVPS better experiences through providing web hosting services and offer these services at prices that are sure to fit within the budget of clients from different parts of the world. In order to provide a streamlined experience, UGVPS clients are being merged with ChicagoVPS effective February 1, 2014. Existing clients will receive another email with more  additional information before the merge[r] occurs on February 1, 2014.

New Wave NetConnect, LLC[,] is a[n] well-known company that is established hosting company formed in [year] that provide high-quality web hosting services for [####] clients across the globe. The company uses only the most advanced equipment to ensure every client will receive only the best from the company at  The company offers hosting prices that are sure to suit anyone's budget.


About New Wave NetConnect, LLC:


New Wave Netconnect LLC.(NWNX), owns and operates a wide variety of internet based services [companies].  The company NWNX is headquartered in Buffalo, New York; and it has been a privately [owned] and financially independent company since its inception. NWNX has one goal in mind and that is to ensure that customers receive the personalized professional attention they deserve. Maintaining its headquarters in Buffalo, NWNX operates multiple world-wide points of presence. New Wave NetConnect LLC is the parent of multiple web companies including ChicagoVPS, who are  [is] known as one of the largest unmanaged VPS providers out there today [in the industry]. The firm operates datacenters [offers services] in Chicago, Buffalo, Los Angeles, Atlanta, New Jersey, and Dallas. Offering 24/7 company-wide support, clients are never left helpless. Aware of the demands of today’s fast-moving world, New Wave NetConnect's customer service professionals are always there to serve you, 24/7.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 26, 2014)

You're kidding...


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm surprised that Fabozo didn't include this gem in his press release



> ChicagoVPS is larger and better than ever, and has most of the market share in the lowend market


_(quote by Fabozo in the comments of today's CVPS LEB offer)_

"Most" implies more than 50% of the market, doesn't it?


----------



## drmike (Jan 26, 2014)

No @wlanboy "You[']r[e] kidding"  

Overdue CVPS + UGVPS was... they had to do something since that brand was banged up and DigTheMine has been getting dropkicked in MineCraft communities....

Surprised there is even any asset left at this point.  Certainly not press worthy.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 27, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> I'm surprised that Fabozo didn't include this gem in his press release
> 
> _(quote by Fabozo in the comments of today's CVPS LEB offer)_
> 
> "Most" implies more than 50% of the market, doesn't it?


Yes and we do.



drmike said:


> No @wlanboy "You[']r[e] kidding"
> 
> Overdue CVPS + UGVPS was... they had to do something since that brand was banged up and DigTheMine has been getting dropkicked in MineCraft communities....
> 
> Surprised there is even any asset left at this point.  Certainly not press worthy.


Atleast get your facts straight, I had nothing to do with UGVPS until this past week. We were only their provider. DigTheMine I was also not involved with. I did gameservers before and want nothing to do with them and never will.

Anyways, continue.


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 27, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Yes and we do.
> 
> Atleast get your facts straight, I had nothing to do with UGVPS until this past week. We were only their provider. DigTheMine I was also not involved with. I did gameservers before and want nothing to do with them and never will.
> 
> Anyways, continue.


Shit got interesting. About time ^ ^


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 27, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Atleast get your facts straight, I had nothing to do with UGVPS until this past week. We were only their provider. DigTheMine I was also not involved with. I did gameservers before and want nothing to do with them and never will.
> 
> Anyways, continue.


So how about that name change on UGVPS' PayPal account?



CVPS_Chris said:


> Yes and we do.


 

I doubt that.


----------



## drmike (Jan 27, 2014)

joepie91 said:


> So how about that name change on UGVPS' PayPal account?
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that.


It was far more than just a name change.   It was a verified PayPal account, a change of the info while Fab was supposedly driving/on the road, a money transfer to Fab's account... and there were calls and threats late at night.  But I digress.  Too many Groundhog days.

I can't force people to bow up and do what they should, which is if as it read and seems to be, pursue legal remedies.

I found the CC fridge photo a while back entertaining with UGVPS / DigTheMine thread, where natives elsewhere discovered a thread here.   We know Chris, you spend time over there at HQ's....  We know that Tom was playing dual roles  between you and Jon.  It's always weird hour in the CC matters.  Legit deal, ehh no... No interest in gaming?  Well UGVPS surely has enough gaming customers even if DigTheMine was left aside in the deal.

Structuring is fine, but you guys use the stuff all wrong...    Most of the issues are self inflicted and if sometimes you get wrongfully slapped, you should understand why.  Good handling on the LEB offer so far, "new" person you have on there is doing a good job.


----------



## Coastercraze (Jan 27, 2014)

Seems to be a seller's market right now. Who's next on the chopping block?


----------



## peterw (Jan 27, 2014)

Coastercraze said:


> Seems to be a seller's market right now. Who's next on the chopping block?


The list is up to date and can be viewed at lowendbox.


----------



## drmike (Jan 27, 2014)

There are a lot of deals that just aren't announced folks.  Those deals get under my skin as a privacy advocate / concerned with such trivial matters.

Information policies, releases of customer data, etc. aren't being handled right at all.

Maybe if we create some new forum sections for my loose banter, we can start a death roll and future guessing game


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Jan 27, 2014)

> There are a lot of deals that just aren't announced folks.  Those deals get under my skin as a privacy advocate / concerned with such trivial matters


Unfortunately some customers couldn't care less about these sorts of things -- your info being exchanged from one hand to another (especially if you'd rather drag your balls through broken glass than find yourself a customer of the acquiring party in this post).


----------



## drmike (Jan 27, 2014)

Balls and broken glass... Thanks WelltodoInformalCattle....


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 27, 2014)

> Seems to be a seller's market right now.


More like a buyer's market where ambulance chasers buy broken toys that were destined for the junkyard.



> Information policies, releases of customer data, etc. aren't being handled right at all.


Take a look at the TOS of the average low end "company." that posts offers on LET.  The average "company" knows little about running a business and even less about the legal requirements of handling customer data.



> Unfortunately some customers couldn't care less about these sorts of things


Not surprising, especially here in the US where a large segment of the population's reaction to their personal info being shared is "I don't care,  I have nothing to hide."


----------



## drmike (Jan 27, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Take a look at the TOS of the average low end "company." that posts offers on LET.  The average "company" knows little about running a business and even less about the legal requirements of handling customer data.


What ToS?   Plenty of them don't even have them.  Most of them are freely stolen or autogenerated garbage.  I could fit an elephant through most of them and if they barked slap them legally for fun / education.

Maybe sometime soon I'll help raise the bar for wannabe hosts and newbies.  Proper checklist of all the annoying things you ought to do and a checklist to follow.  The whole ADD / autism spectrum aspect  of most of them will make following along a TL;DR facepalmer.

The protections about sharing, inheritance, and control over other people's data in the US is meh, non existent sort of.  In Europe however, entirely different creature and implications.  Takes but one of their citizens to be a customer and could be hair raising education by bureaucratic reaming.

Just a matter of time before the tax coffers need stuffed and the headhunters go finding the hosting world and spank someone to send a big message.


----------



## FHN-Eric (Jan 27, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Yes and we do.


Might want to recheck the post above your reply, key word is *more than 50% of the market*, I highly doubt that. Thanks for making it easy for us to call you out on that though.


CVPS_Chris said:


> Atleast get your facts straight, I had nothing to do with UGVPS until this past week. We were only their provider. DigTheMine I was also not involved with. I did gameservers before and want nothing to do with them and never will.


Yes, you were involved, you were their provider. You as their provider could have stepped in at any time and suspended the services of UGVPS, yet you choose not to. I can guarantee that any good provider would have stepped in and did something.


@CVPS_Chris, we just want to see transparency from you, be truthful, and stop with the lies. You loose a lot of your credibility by continuing to avoid the obvious facts.


To everyone else, does the sale of UGVPS to ChicagoVPS even come as a surprise? It was bound to happen eventually, the only question was when, not if. Given the fact that ChicagoVPS has always been a shady company, this does not surprise me at all.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jan 27, 2014)

I would like to congratulate CVPS on their acquisition.

Chris, you have accomplished so much in such a short span of time (3 years).

Chris has always been working so hard for CVPS, he deserves a round of applause and should be honored on the top 10 LEB providers.

I am sure everyone from the LEB community are so proud and envious of your achievements!

I am really happy for you, Chris. Really, I am.

CVPS is going to dominate the LEB industry for sure, all hail Chris the great!


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 27, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Atleast get your facts straight, I had nothing to do with UGVPS until this past week.
> 
> Anyways, continue.


I literally just spit coffee all over my monitor when I read this. [sarcasm]Yeah the threads and information about your involvement in UGVPS don't exist at all, and it's all clearly faked. The paypal information was clearly photoshopped and you had NOTHING to do with ANYTHING at UGVPS.[/sarcasm]


----------



## drmike (Jan 27, 2014)

Dismiss all the haters above, they are all providers.  Wait I read that on LEB.


----------



## shovenose (Jan 27, 2014)

Well, I think this is a good thing for UGVPS customers, right?


----------



## SrsX (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow, they must of paid a whole lot of... nothing to get that.

I guess Biloh gave it to them as a gift?


----------



## drmike (Jan 27, 2014)

SrsX said:


> Wow, they must of paid a whole lot of... nothing to get that.
> 
> I guess Biloh gave it to them as a gift?


Maybe a "buy one" get one free deal.  

Might explain, if we believe the legitimacy of such and that they had customers, that recent 3 years CVPS special.  Fundraising daddy.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 27, 2014)

FHN-Eric said:


> Might want to recheck the post above your reply, key word is *more than 50% of the market*, I highly doubt that. Thanks for making it easy for us to call you out on that though.


We do. End of story.


----------



## texteditor (Jan 27, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> We do. End of story.


lol, well then may God have mercy on the soul of the poor fucker hoarding ChicagoVPS plans to offset all ones I am buying from better companies like Ramnode, BuyVM, Securedragon and Prometeus to bump you over 50%


----------



## MartinD (Jan 27, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> We do. End of story.


Here's another quote:



> Can we change the way we do things for once, call me crazy, BUT how about instead of speculating on things like you always do just to drum up drama.......... DUN DUN DUN
> 
> 
> submit actual proof so there is no need for speculation.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 27, 2014)

Come on now Martin, we can't expect Fabozzi to exempt himself from the double standards he sets for everyone else 

Of course, with him double standards is too difficult a concept - it just boils down to him speaking before thinking.  Again.


----------



## MartinD (Jan 27, 2014)

My bad, I didn't think about that before posting. Wait..what.


----------



## drmike (Jan 27, 2014)

texteditor said:


> lol, well then may God have mercy on the soul of the poor fucker hoarding ChicagoVPS plans to offset all ones I am buying from better companies like Ramnode, BuyVM, Securedragon and Prometeus to bump you over 50%


Problem is 50% of what market?   50% of LowEnd*  probably.   Shell co's galora and those "investments".  123-easy-as-systems, Make you say UG-VPS... do dah...

50% of the Lowend $7 special market though.   Yeah it adds up, but a gazillion customers for no cash.

It's like the humor of how many clowns can you fit in an old VW Beetle.  Now try driving that POS while overpacked and avoid crashing or getting pulled over for being wreckless.


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 27, 2014)

"We do!"

"End of story"

How rude ^ ^ ! Take it easy, everybody can brag.

Even me: "I don't have a hosting business, but I dominate the hosting market. I own 99.999998 % of it. End of story + Fuck you".

Is this market full of kids? Did this guys (ChicagoVPS)  even know how business work?

Keep the over positive stuff, it will bite you. ChicagoVPS is shit I just heard the name a few months ago, so yes nobody knows about you. More realistic maybe you own 5% of the LEB market.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 27, 2014)

drmike said:


> Yeah it adds up, but a gazillion customers for no cash.


Would I be in it if there was no money? No I wouldnt be. Why do you think we are so small and make nothing?

@ you must be new then.


----------



## drmike (Jan 27, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Would I be in it if there was no money? No I wouldnt be. Why do you think we are so small and make nothing?
> 
> @ you must be new then.


Of course there is money in it silly.  We both agree about that.

When I said no cash it wasn't a literation.  It's more like realistic income elsewhere vs. the deep discount income with deductions for high churn rate, chargebacks (I won't), and related other umm yeah...


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 27, 2014)

@drmike so you are saying I do not have a realistic income along with all my staff members that work ChicagoVPS?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 27, 2014)

Your income is just as realistic as Kevin Hillstrand.


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 27, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Would I be in it if there was no money? No I wouldnt be. Why do you think we are so small and make nothing?
> 
> @ you must be new then.


This is where you are wrong. I've been years and years present in this industry. The reality is that LEB market is full of shit, why would I use such low end products for my business and my customers?

--

Seriously this forum is turning into the next LET shit. How about more quality talk? and less drama queen stuff.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 27, 2014)

hrr1963 said:


> This is where you are wrong. I've been years and years present in this industry. The reality is that LEB market is full of shit, why would I use such low end products for my business and my customers?
> 
> --
> 
> Seriously this forum is turning into the next LET shit. How about more quality talk? and less drama queen stuff.


Why do you think Im here? See me posting over there? No


----------



## drmike (Jan 27, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> @drmike so you are saying I do not have a realistic income along with all my staff members that work ChicagoVPS?


Let me be entirely clear 

 realistic income elsewhere vs. the deep discount income  aka  pricing in the big market vs. low end.

Realistic income elsewhere covers nagging things like that NY sales taxes on all sales, impending employee healthcare mandates, social security taxation, payroll overhead, etc.

Realistic income covers things like proper salaries for admin, living-like wage for the ticketing support folks.   Real money.  Professional salaries.

Now, don't take the bait and trip and break the furniture.  Not my business or anyones.

Under the deep discount model, you have to sell multiples more to reach any level of equal footing on the income side compared to the realistic income/pricing model.  Selling more just to get a baseline is a tiring price-based  marketing schtick.   It isn't what makes for loyal customers. 

No doubt you are doing well enough or you'd be doing something else.   Not minimizing you success, but I see you doing it in manner that amplifies problems, gives you more negative attention and limits growth in ways.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 27, 2014)

> The reality is that LEB market is full of shit, why would I use such low end products for my business and my customers?



The last time I disagreed with a blanket statement like this anon.e.mouse came in and locked the thread to protect one of her largest advertisers (who is not a LEB provider) from further criticism. 



> Realistic income elsewhere covers nagging things like that NY sales taxes on all sales



He collects NY sales tax on sales to NY residents.



> Standard - xxx.xxx.xxx
> 
> 
> (05/03/2013 - 06/02/2013)
> ...


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 27, 2014)

@DomainBop wow you actually posted something in favor of me??? Im so flattered.

@drmike, like domainbop said we do collect sales taxes on all sales. Impending employee healthcare mandates is not relevant for contracted workers, social security taxation again contracted workers, payroll overhead again contracted workers.

*Real money.  Professional salaries.* - Who said they are not earning professional salaries? Again you are making assumptions which are untrue which drives me up the wall. At least if you state something have the facts that states what they are making.

*Selling more just to get a baseline is a tiring price-based  marketing schtick.* - Im sure the revenue income is higher than most "regular priced" VPS companies.

*It isn't what makes for loyal customers*. -  Loyal customers huh, go look at the latest LEB post and look at some of the reviews. A few actually stated they have been with us for 3 years. Seems pretty loyal to me, but again you know all.

*doing it in manner that amplifies problems -* The problems stem from your behavior and always trying to start drama about ChicagoVPS.

Ive stayed out of the forums the past year, and have been pretty happy not doing it. Im only here now because you seem.... how do I put it..... less obsessed with the idea of bringing down the so called "Mafia". Maybe you realized no matter what happens, we will still be here, and still grow and you are just wasting your time and effort.

I wish you would just step forward, Ill buy you a nice dinner, and shake your hand and let it go. We all know that will never happen, but its always out there for when you want to stop hiding.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jan 28, 2014)

+1 upboat chris


----------



## drmike (Jan 29, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> @drmike, like domainbop said we do collect sales taxes on all sales. Impending employee healthcare mandates is not relevant for contracted workers, social security taxation again contracted workers, payroll overhead again contracted workers.
> 
> *It isn't what makes for loyal customers*. -  Loyal customers huh, go look at the latest LEB post and look at some of the reviews. A few actually stated they have been with us for 3 years. Seems pretty loyal to me, but again you know all.
> 
> ...


"Impending employee healthcare mandates is not relevant for *contracted workers*, social security taxation again *contracted workers*, payroll overhead again *contracted workers*."

So by your admission CVPS has ZERO employees.   It also has no one working on location in Buffalo.  Because contract employees can't really do that and meet the regs by the money collectors...

Rules for 1099 contracting are pretty clear.   I won't run at you with a fork, but yeah, real businesses have *EMPLOYEES*, even in this e-conomy

*"A few actually stated they have been with us for 3 years."*

Cool boss, I don't doubt that.  But the lionshare are playing musical chairs to the next loss leader / oversold imaginary spec company in fashion.  Lucky you folks sort of dabble into luring those to your expansive network.  So a customer of their's is a customer of yours indirectly 

*less obsessed with the idea of bringing down the so called "Mafia"*

I could make comments, but it would sound like gang wars.  You fellows certainly are operating like a cohesive pack of animals.  Competition is a sin.  If I were as vicious as you think, I would have torpedoed you lads.  Sometimes it's easier to say PLEASE.  So I am being nicer sure, ideally it makes you think about shenanigans up there and do so twice.

*I wish you would just step forward, Ill buy you a nice dinner, and shake your hand and let it go. We all know that will never happen, but its always out there for when you want to stop hiding.*

Don't hold your breath on that one.  But, you never know what will happen   I mean the HVH stuff is all official now, UGVPS is cleaned up tidily, next thing you know BlueVM will get mentioned... or some other company... ho hum... 

Don't choke on the bait .  Congrats on being better behaved too.


----------

